# The Many Facial/Body Expressions of Pau Gasol



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"The Angry Gasol"









"The Tim Duncan Look Gasol"









"The Big Mouth Gasol" 









"The Long-Arm Gasol" 









"The I Am Western Conference Champion Gasol"









"The 'Model' Gasol" 









"The Kung Fu Gasol" 

Add some more!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: The Many Facial Expressions of Pau Gasol*

:lol: Love it!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: The Many Facial Expressions of Pau Gasol*









"The Run Forest Run Gasol"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****ing awesome!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Rofl.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=pau2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/pau2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

The "I am Spanish so its ok for me to hug a sweaty man like this" face


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> <a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=pau2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/pau2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> The "I am Spanish so its ok for me to hug a sweaty man like this" face


man i love that picture, it's like a mother hugging her little baby. brings so much peace of mind


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Male lion demonstrates control over his pride.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


>


is that his impression of ronny?


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> <a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=pau2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/pau2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> The "I am Spanish so its ok for me to hug a sweaty man like this" face


Most...disturbing...picture...ever...?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lmao!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

aznzen said:


>


The "Im a bad *** that will take it strong to the hole every time and dunk on you" face


....so he is a liar in this pic


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=pau3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/pau3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
His "La Cucaracha!" face


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> The "Im a bad *** that will take it strong to the whole every time and dunk on you" face
> 
> 
> ....so he is a liar in this pic


after looking at all these pictures, expecially where he was hugging juan carlos navarro like a mother, i cant believe the lakers are going on a war with this guy against the celtics and/or pistons brutal big men:lol:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> <a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=pau3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/pau3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> His "La Cucaracha!" face


my neigbor always plays that song outloud in his 95 toyota corolla with 14 inchers bling wheels from autozone :lol:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> <a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=pau3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/pau3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> His "La Cucaracha!" face


la cucaracha... :lol:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

old school baby


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=pau4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/pau4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
The" You are screaming so I will scream too to build team camaraderie" face


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yao: why dont you love me sexy spaniard?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

raRRRR!! IT'S GOOD TO BE HAIRLESS!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Before:









After:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=pau6.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/pau6.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
The "Did I mention I REALLY love to hug guys?" face
<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=pau5-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/pau5-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
The "No you dont understand, I LIVE to hug guys!" face
<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=pau7.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/pau7.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
The "This is Sparta!!" face
<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=pau8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/pau8.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
The "My own team doesnt know who I am" face
<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=pau9.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/pau9.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
The "Maybe monkeys are onto something" face
<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=pau10.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/pau10.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
The "I am the Ultimate Ninja Warrior!" face
<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=gasol.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/gasol.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Playing well when Kobe is on your team to take all the pressure off. So easy a caveman can do it!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

He is a passionate baller, and he's got funny faces.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hilarious!!! Thanks DaRizzle for showing me this. (repped ya)

I'm surprised there arent more pics of him crying to the officials. He seems to be REALLY good at it.

Best of luck to you guys in the finals... although as a Trail Blazer fan you know I cant root for you to win. :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This thread delivers


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

just for pau


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Pau The Hula Dancer


----------

